# heat cable and plastic tub?



## Konza (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out if I can use a heat cable under the substrate but inside my plastic tub that is my red-footed's enclosure. I've read a ton of posts about using heating cables, but they all seem to be either in glass aquariums or tortoise tables. I'm moving a few months so I can't build a table just yet. Has anyone used a heating cable in a plastic container? It seems like the best way to add heat/humidity to my enclosure. Thanks guys!


----------



## sibi (Jan 30, 2013)

The thing with heat cables is that you can't get them wet. So, how do intend to keep the substrate wet or moist using the cable?

you


Konza said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out if I can use a heat cable under the substrate but inside my plastic tub that is my red-footed's enclosure. I've read a ton of posts about using heating cables, but they all seem to be either in glass aquariums or tortoise tables. I'm moving a few months so I can't build a table just yet. Has anyone used a heating cable in a plastic container? It seems like the best way to add heat/humidity to my enclosure. Thanks guys!


----------



## critters88 (Jan 30, 2013)

sibi said:


> The thing with heat cables is that you can't get them wet. So, how do intend to keep the substrate wet or moist using the cable?
> 
> you
> 
> ...



I seen ones at Petco that said water proof
http://www.petco.com/product/109980/Zoo-Med-Repti-Heat-Cable.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch but it doesnt say anything about using on plastic


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 30, 2013)

The cables in your link are water resistant.

You can get these wet (add water to substrate) because they are waterproof:
http://www.bigappleherp.com/Big-Apple-Flexible-Heat-Ropes
You do need to get a thermostat (the probe is positioned next to but not touching the cable). I use their thermostat.

I have these in my greenhouse and they are excellent quality. I use them in a couple of tubs with the ends cut off and nested together. I zip tied the cable in rows to plastic fencing, flipped it over on the bottom of the tub and filled with substrate. I have seem some use electric tape to attach them to the bottom. I have Russians so wanted more security for the cables.


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 30, 2013)

This is good to know. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## Konza (Jan 31, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> The cables in your link are water resistant.
> 
> You can get these wet (add water to substrate) because they are waterproof:
> http://www.bigappleherp.com/Big-Apple-Flexible-Heat-Ropes
> ...



Ok great, so you used them in a plastic tub and had no problem? What kind of plastic fencing, do you mind providing a link or possibly a picture? Thanks so much!


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 31, 2013)

I responded to your other thread as well, but I'll also put another set of good waterproof heat ropes here.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006JLPGI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Please see your other post in response to their use in a plastic tote.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, the Hydor cables are good too, along with their thermostat.
Neither cable gets hot enough to melt plastic, burn wood, etc., even at max. Of course, you won't likely need it at max.

Here is an example of the fencing (on Amazon and at many home supply stores).
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tenax-907...}&wl3=21486607510&wl4={aceid}&wl5=pla&veh=sem


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 1, 2013)

I used a zoomed heat cable under the cement mixing tub.that my Star resides in. I taped it underneath on the outside of the enclosure, and there is still plenty of heat on that warm end. The only thing is, if you use it as I've used mine, then the tub can't rest directly on a flat surface. My tub is the top of a rack system, so the bottom is left open..

Hope that helped.


----------

